# Ladebalken beim laden des Applets



## Susi (23. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Applet geschrieben welches leider seine Zeit braucht um vollständig geladen zu werden. Ein Freund verwendet derzeit noch ein Modem (ja das gibt es noch) und bei diesem dauert es ca. 5 Minuten. Daher meine Frage. Kann ich anstatt des JavaIcons welches auf dem Bildschirm erscheint solange das Applet noch nicht geladen ist auch ein Ladebalken einblenden? So das der Nutzer sieht es tut sich was?

Danke

Su


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2008)

Also dieses Bild beim Start eines Applets (Start-Animation) lässt sicht gegen ein beliebiges Bild tauschen. Aber das ist es nicht, was du möchtest...
Vielleicht würde es funktionieren, wenn du zu Beginn ein kleines Applet in den Speicher lädst, welches eigentlich nur eine Aufgabe hat: das "richtige" Applet zu laden. Dieses kleine Applet könnte einen Ladebalken anzeigen.


----------



## zilti (29. Aug 2008)

Wie lädt man denn ein anderes Applet nach? Ohne das Applet signieren zu müssen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Aug 2008)

Einfach eine neue Webseite laden.
Oder in deinem Applet einen Thread starten, der das übernimmt. Dann die Oberfläche austauschen.


----------



## zilti (30. Aug 2008)

Aber, ich meine, wenn ich ein Applet als Preloader machen will, dann muss der das andere Applet ja herunterladen. Wie muss ich das bewerkstelligen, ohne das Preloader-Applet signieren zu müssen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Aug 2008)

Liegt das zu ladene Applet auf der gleichen Resource?


----------



## zilti (30. Aug 2008)

Jep. Als Jar-Datei gepackt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Aug 2008)

Na dann ab damit in den ClassPath und dann einfach instanziieren.


----------



## zilti (31. Aug 2008)

Hm, ich glaube, wir haben uns nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Ich habe da also ein Haupt-Applet und mehrere unter-Jars und möchte nun, da das Laden aller Jars aufs Mal zu lange dauern würde, diese erst mit Fortschrittsanzeige laden, wenn ich die wirklich brauche, also z.B. wenn der User auf nen Button klickt. Und würde gerne auf ein Signieren verzichten. Kann man das irgendwie machen, wenn man zur Laufzeit das Jar-File zum Classpath hinzufügt o.ä.?


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Aug 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, wie man den Fortschritt beim Laden von Klassen anzeigen kann. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie das gehen soll. 
Signieren brauchst du nichts, wenn keine deiner Klassen für Applets kritische Operationen ausführen wird.
In den Classpath kommen deine Bibliotheken über das archive-Attribut des Applet-Tags oder eben über das Manifest der jar-Datei.
Ich glaube, hier kommst du um's ausgiebige Probieren nicht herum.


----------

